# Very Confused...



## repteen (Dec 4, 2006)

Hi all. I bred my two 'normal' leos together, and ended up with a funky baby. I have been told that the dad may not be a normal. but may be a mack snow, and the baby is a normal and an eclipse. Help please to clear this up!
*DAD-









BABY-









*(The baby's eye is black with a very, very pale slit)


All help appriciated!!!


----------



## repteen (Dec 4, 2006)

Babys' eye-


----------



## snakeprint (May 29, 2008)

No idea but his feet are huge!!


----------



## purejurrasic (Mar 18, 2006)

Defo not Mack snow in either of those two good looking leos. sorry

As for the eye, the baby is to young to be sure, over the next few weeks hs colours could and prob will change a bit , including eye, but eclipse would not give the iris the light colour.


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

as above it'll probably cahnage with age ect etc, and i dont thnk its a mack snow, 
but i do think the eye is pretty coooool!


----------



## boywonder (Mar 10, 2008)

just a normal high yellow. who told you it was an eclipse? and that the dad is a mack?


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

oui, but i think he is talking about the eyes, they are very pretty and i personally havent seen an eye like that 


boywonder said:


> just a normal high yellow. who told you it was an eclipse? and that the dad is a mack?


----------



## dragon123 (Apr 3, 2008)

maybe you have two normals with eclipse eyes?!


----------



## boywonder (Mar 10, 2008)

it's not an eclipse though, it has normal patterned eyes, they will grey out as it grows


----------



## Mason (Jan 21, 2008)

That is how normaly baby leos look when young.


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

The baby's eye is not eclipse or Super Snow.

A Super Snow eye is SOLID black with no hint of pupil or colour.
Eclipse and snake eyes may show some hints of colour, but not such a clear marking around the pupil of the eye. That'll change as the baby gecko ages.


----------



## Ally (Mar 8, 2006)

See the other identical thread for more answers!
http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/lizards/137884-what-morphs-leo.html


----------

